# Koa cutting boards



## pastryguyhawaii (Dec 2, 2008)

I got into my stash of Koa to make these. My stepsister, who I haven't seen in about 26 years, is visiting Hawaii this week. I wanted to send back something special for her and for her Mom and my Dad. This is beautiful wood to work with.













If any of you guys that turn pens are interested in trading for some of this or other exotic woods I have, send me a PM.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 2, 2008)

*Cutting boards*

How hard is that wood compared to say a maple end grain cutting board?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice photos. A friend made a small table from Koa some years ago and I'd forgotten how warm it looked.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Dec 2, 2008)

smokechase II said:


> How hard is that wood compared to say a maple end grain cutting board?



I would say it's pretty close. The native Hawaiians used a lot of Koa for serving utensils because it doesn't impart any flavor to the food. I did make a maple cutting board in high school wood shop. Back in MI and a looong time ago.


----------



## deeker (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice looking boards, should be art and not for cutting.

Kevin


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 3, 2008)

Boy, I wish I could get a half-log style piece for a natural edge bowl!!! I'll bet shipping would be a killer from HI to VA, though. I don't do pens, but if I did, Koa would make a pretty one. Very nice.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 3, 2008)

Buzz I like the word 'warm' to describe the grain, it's fantasitsc!

Nice cutting boards Pastryguy !  

Is Koa the hardest wood in Hawaii?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Dec 3, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Buzz I like the word 'warm' to describe the grain, it's fantasitsc!
> 
> Nice cutting boards Pastryguy !
> 
> Is Koa the hardest wood in Hawaii?



Thank-you. Koa is pretty solid but the aged kiawe is by far the hardest. It's like working with a piece of marble.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 2, 2009)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Thank-you. Koa is pretty solid but the aged kiawe is by far the hardest. It's like working with a piece of marble.



Hey pastryguyhawaii, here's the first Milo cup. I'll get one more like it and a couple smaller ones from the piece. Turns (and smells) similar to mahogany - maybe a cross between that and walnut. On one side I got a little sapwood and it tends to be softer so it got a little out of round when I sanded it. Also turned very dark with the lacquer finish.


----------



## highasatree (Feb 3, 2009)

Sure would make a nice guitar


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Feb 3, 2009)

buzz sawyer said:


> Hey pastryguyhawaii, here's the first Milo cup. I'll get one more like it and a couple smaller ones from the piece. Turns (and smells) similar to mahogany - maybe a cross between that and walnut. On one side I got a little sapwood and it tends to be softer so it got a little out of round when I sanded it. Also turned very dark with the lacquer finish.



Very nice! I never worked with wood when I lived on the mainland so I don't have any comparisions for the wood out here. Milo is the softest of the woods I work with. It does darken a bit with finish. I wish I knew how to keep it lighter.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 3, 2009)

If you use that wood for a cutting board you should be shot! That stuff is beautiful.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 3, 2009)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Very nice! I never worked with wood when I lived on the mainland so I don't have any comparisions for the wood out here. Milo is the softest of the woods I work with. It does darken a bit with finish. I wish I knew how to keep it lighter.



I might try a bleach treatment on one to lighten the grain. I've used that on some walnut animal carvings to simulate light fur. I'll post what turns out (no pun intended).

I think it would be too soft for a cutting board, so I'm safe Buddhakat.


----------

